# Thanksgiving contest



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

THANKSGIVING CONTEST! Post ur pics of ur fall bettas here! Contest ends on the day before thanksgiving, winners announced thanksgiving! Tell me if u want to donate the prizes!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Got permission by a mod?

Entry: Lebron


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

????


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

What?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Nevermind


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm gonna say there was no permission by a mod...


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

We need permission! CANCELED


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah just send a pm to drama queen or someone asking for permission to do a contest. Once they say yes go ahead start the contest.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok thansk


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

No prob I am commenting on your breeding thread right now.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

is this contest still cancelled?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Sadly yes.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Just shoot a PM to one of the mods... Its super easy and they respond within 24hrs... This is a great idea, so would be sad if it didnt happen.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

When i do get cleared, the contest is gonna be labeled Fall contest. So go there when i announce it.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

When it's cleared, can u pm me the link?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Actually rubin, my official one is up


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh! Where is it?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

In the contests section. Or click on my user names and find it in my post.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Are there going to be judges?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes, if you would like to be 1 (I was thinking about canceling judges because no one has PM'd me) just PM me.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

It's past Thanksgiving.


----------

